# Como adquiero la señal de 20 sensores por un mismo puerto?



## shadow (Abr 30, 2005)

Mirad, tengo un problema... quiero conectar 20 sensores pero en un solo puerto Serial o mejor en un solo puerto USB... es posible hacerlo? lo ideal seria que en un solo puerto USB pudiera conectar los 20 enviando asi las señales de entrada/salida por turnos... si esto fuera posible como se podría programar? y que lenguaje utilizar?

Weno... esto es mas o menos todo... 

Gracias x adelantado..


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 1, 2005)

Primero necesitas la ayuda de un multiplexor análogo para poder así separar la señal de cada uno de los 20 sensores.


----------



## shadow (May 1, 2005)

Ok... antes de nada gracias por contestas... 

He decidido que usare USB para coencatarlos, lo que no se es como hacer para enchufarlos todos a un multiplexor... ¿teneis algun esquema electrico por ahi? lo que me interesaria seria algo como esto...

sensor 1
sensor 2   --->   Multiplexor   --->    USB   --->   Ordenador
sensor 3
sensor ...

* ¿El multiplexor para usb como funciona? [ esquema electrico ]
* ¿Que componentes hacen falta?
* ¿Cual es el mejor lenguaje apra progrmar el software?

Gracias...


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 1, 2005)

Aunque me parece que lo mas fácil es utilizar el puerto paralelo, o mejor utilizar un slot PCI, agregar un simple conversor de 8 o 10 bits como por ejemplo el ADC0804 y varios switches como el CD4066 y hacer el programa en C++Builder, o Delphi sin pensar en controladores, puedes remitirte a las notas de aplicación del PIC16C765, que es un microcontrolador que soporta el protocolo USB 1.1 y tiene 8 canales análogos de entrada para una resolución de 8 bits.


----------



## shadow (May 5, 2005)

Lo siento por no haber podido contestar antes...

Ya habia pensado en conectarlo a través de paralelo y de pci... al igual que por serial.. pero esque tengo un problema la destincaion final para el proyecto es que todos los sensores se controlen desde una PDA, con lo cual el USB me va mucho mejor. 

El problema que tengo en estos momentos es que soy nuevo en esto de la electronica y no se por dónde empezar, ya que por lo visto también he emepzado por lo mas dificil... los sensores son de un motor de gasolina, la tarea del ordenador es captar la información de los sensores para trasmitir correctamente las diferentes ordenes a los actuadores. Con lo que me habeis dicho puedo deducir que todo iria un poco asi (siempre diciendo desde el puerto USB):

Sensor (salen 2 cables)   --->   PIC16C765 (8 entradas y D+/D- que es el USB)    --->    USB   --->   Ordenador


El PIC que he encontrado es este es el PIC16C745 no el PIC16C765.

Me podriais explicar que hace exactamente este PIC... que no he encontrado mucho...


Gracias x todo..


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Nov 30, 2005)

Hola shadow,

El PIC16C745 y el PIC 16C765 son muy similares.

Para utilizar el puerto USB que contiene necesitas conectarle una resistencia y capacitor como se muestra en el adjunto.

También cuentas con tres pines para el convertidor Analogo/Digital lo que te daría facilidad de utilizar tres sensores al mismo tiempo, si necesitas 20 sensores, vas a requerir agregarle multiplexeo y una rutina de programación para controlarlos.  Recuerda que la conversión A/D es tardada y con multiplexeo lo harías más lento aún,  por lo que debes considerar la frecuencia a la que deseas leer los sensores.    Qué vas a sensar?  Temperatura?  Alli no habría problemas.

No he utilizado nunca éste micro, pero si sabes programar el ensamblador del PIC o tienes un compilador te puede hacer la vida más sencilla.

Las especificaciones del chip las puedes encontrar en la siguiente liga:
http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/41124c.pdf

Mucha suerte con tu proyecto,

Atte,

El P@n@


----------



## maunix (Dic 3, 2005)

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Primero necesitas la ayuda de un multiplexor análogo para poder así separar la señal de cada uno de los 20 sensores.



Si, o también utilizar un conversor A/D spi externo como los que tiene Texas Instruments.  Vienen con varias entradas (no recuerdo en detalle pero más o menos por ahi le anda).  Se llaman TLC540 , TLC545, etc.

Son simples de usar y de escalar (de agregar mas entradas si es necesario).

Usando varios de ellos, tienes más A/D aún.

La precisión es de 8 bits.


----------



## wilago (May 17, 2006)

hola a todos, tengo una inquito muy interesante no se si ustedes me puedan ayudar se los agradeseria de corazon les cuento tengo varios PIC16F628 y y todos capta una informaciónrmcion y l amandan a traves del puerto serie, pero solo tengo un puesto serie  del PC DB9 y un MAX 232 hay forma de que pued yo mandar esta información de todos los PIC al mismo puerto serie de mi PC y si se puede me gustaria saber como.

Agradesco su atensión y cualquier ayuda que me puedan facilitar.


----------



## mmarinucci (Mar 11, 2008)

Lo mas facil es realizarlo con el protocolo rs-485 y no con el rs-232. Puedes utilizar el integrado DS751. Con esto se puede realizar la comunicacion a traves del puerto serie seleccionando con cual de los perifericos se desea comunicar.


----------



## El nombre (Mar 11, 2008)

Espero que haya solucionado el problema hace algunos años.

Como esté aun con el lo lleva claro.

Saludete


----------



## ffvito (Oct 12, 2008)

Mira lo mas barato y rapido, es que utilices un teclado viejo o nuevo, ya que son baratos; lo desmontas y utilizas solo la parte del chip multiplexor y las uniones del bus de datos y de direcciones sl unirlas corresponden a una tecla pulsada.

Y en un simple programa de C+ o VB con una simple intrucción IF Then....Else, detecta el sensor  "tecla pulsada" para activar la función deseada.


----------



## jair2512 (Jun 10, 2009)

Alguien me podría explicar como realizar la comunicación por el puerto USB?. Ya que pretendo controlar 3 dispositivos electronicos.

Lo que pasa esque estoy tratando de realizar un proyecto de control para la escuela mediante el puerto USB utilizando Visual Basic 6.0. Lo ideal sería tener la comunicación por puerto USB ya que por lo que he observado en el mercado, las Lap tops y PCs poco a paco dejaran de utilizar los puertos paralelo y serie.

solo tengo conocimientos basicos en la programación de Visual Basic.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 10, 2009)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/control-dispositivos-traves-modulo-usb-pic18f2550-17458/


----------



## jucabb (Dic 18, 2009)

Buenos Dias:

Gracias por su Foro realmente es de gran ayuda para los que estamos en el mundo de los microcontroladores.
Soy relativamente principiante en estos temas, pero estoy muy interesado en aprender y desarrollarme en este campo.

Tengo 2 consultas:
1) Si tengo tres sesores, a nivel del codigo C del microcontrolador, como creo la trama de informacion para que luego cuando esta sea enviada hacia la PC, pueda ser reconocida y separada correctamente para cada sensor.
Por favor, podrian proporcionarme algun programa en C que me pueda ayudar con esto, o darme alguna referencia de un link que pueda utilizar?

2)Algun link o programa en C , acerca de como enviar la informacion por Ethernet?, Como darle direccion IP a mi circuito que contiene el microcontrolador PIC?

MUCHAS GRACIAS, 
juan


----------



## chokorol (Jun 12, 2010)

con los multiplexores y labview es muy sencillo o tambien registros


----------

